# We have a winner!



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We have a winner... Debles has won this month's contest. She gets to pick the theme for October.

Congratulatons!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

YAY!!! I just LOVE this photo! Both boys are so handsome and posing so pretty... which is why I voted for it.  CONGRATS, Deb!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

YEA!!!! Congrats Deb. That's always been one of my fave pics.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations! That is a great picture.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Congrats! Such sweet faces


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Congrats, Deb! Love the picture...Well deserved win!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations !!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Congrats!......


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yay! Congrats Deb! I've voted for this pic each time Deb's entered it...love it.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations-beautiful pictures of two beautiful boys.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

I am so very Happy for your beautiful Boys, Selka and Gunner-they sure do have "winning," faces!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! One of my favorite photos of my boys. How soon do I have to pick a topic for Oct?
I'd like to be alittle original. : )


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*Congratulations!!!!*
It was the one I voted for, your boys are beautiful.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have that picture in my photo book on my computer. Love it of the boys.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations! I love the photo too!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you Carol. That made me cry again. So sweet.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I think I forgot to vote:doh:, but that picture is truly the epitome of "Green and Gold".

Congratulations. It is a beautiful picture of two gorgeous boys.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Love the pic - their sweet faces are capture perfectly! Which is why it got my vote, too!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Debles said:


> Thanks everyone!! One of my favorite photos of my boys. How soon do I have to pick a topic for Oct?
> I'd like to be alittle original. : )


You've got a couple of days. Can you let me know by say Thursday night? Just send me a PM when you decide.


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

Congratulations, Debles!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful pic!

Can't wait to hear the theme for october. Getting a new DSLR this week, and can't wait to take pics of my girl.


----------

